# 2014 Chevy Traverse AC not working passenger and rear



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

You are low on Freon.:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

If you go to Autozone, I think they will lend you a manifold AC gauge set. Hook it up, run the AC and the high and low side pressures on the chart below should be close enough to tell you if you need refrigerant. Add some until the numbers are close to what is on the chart and you should be OK.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

My bet is on a refrigerant leak. You can go to an auto parts store and they'll check pressure for you or you can get get gauge or even a refrigerant can with gauge built in.

I think yours uses R134A but many manufacturers are switching to the very expensive R1234yf refrigerant. Check the sticker under the hood to verify.


----------



## Tstewart14fan (Jun 24, 2019)

Im curious, I'm having a similar problem right now too. Drivers side blows kind of cool, passenger side, not so much, and the rear isn't doing ANYTHING AT ALL. Did you experience the same thing?


----------



## spitz1234 (Jan 1, 2019)

I have a 2015 Acadia. It had a leak, the rear evap was replaced under warranty. I believe it is a pretty major job to access it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

Low Freon will cause this.:vs_cool:


----------

